
Escaping Earth – visual history of rockets and who built them - ColinWright
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DqnJZZGUwAAM9be.jpg
======
ColinWright
Seen here:
[https://twitter.com/Cmdr_Hadfield/status/1056597035829334022](https://twitter.com/Cmdr_Hadfield/status/1056597035829334022)

